# black and yellow morels



## tarlo2525

I have found yellows but never blacks, my question is do you guys ever find blacks in the exact same location as you do yellows?? TY


----------



## grifola

About half the time I find blacks in the same location as the yellows. They come up a few weeks earlier and sometimes last a little when the yellows come up. Blacks should be starting near me in PA in about 2 weeks. I need to get out and check soon if it stays warm.


----------



## deaconmorel

Blacks do tend to be earlier. In my experience they grow closer to water and tend to be smaller than yellows.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Any morels in pa yet I'm in clarion co haven't seen none yet


----------



## tarlo2525

muff1nm4n17, my buddy found 1 sat., I checked around sat. also and nothing, some false but not much of anything. .where are you in clarion co.?


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I'm around Knox shippenville area but I look in brookville also but I haven't seen any in my known spots


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Found 3 today just left and let them go I'm going back out Friday for more


----------

